# Who loves their job/career?



## Calya (May 1, 2008)

I work in a restaurant and I like it a lot. Some days I don't like it so much, but when I think about it, there isn't anything else I would rather do. How do you feel about your job? Do you love it or would you rather be doing something else.


----------



## fireweaver (May 1, 2008)

i adore my job; though it's very demanding, i'm doing meaningful and rewarding work.  i'm a veterinarian for research animals, which means i help scientists design their studies, train scientists & our care staff how to work with animals, and of course, take care of the guys who need medical attention.  it's a strange little niche of the veterinary field, and it sometimes takes a lot to explain to people what i do (still not entirely sure my mom gets me), but i totally love it.


----------



## GB (May 1, 2008)

I would rather be lounging on a beach with a drink in my hand, but if I have to work them my job is really not bad. I absolutely love the company I work for. The industry I am in so very exciting and cutting edge. We are headquartered out of Israel so it has also been very cool meeting and working with people from a different country.


----------



## Corey123 (May 1, 2008)

Calya said:


> I work in a restaurant and I like it a lot. Some days I don't like it so much, but when I think about it, there isn't anything else I would rather do. How do you feel about your job? Do you love it or would you rather be doing something else.


 


The last job that I had before the one I got now, was in a cafeteria.

And I did not like it at all. In fact, I truly HATED it!! They made me work way too hard! I strongly believe that their working me to the bone had contributed to me getting heart failure. 

I did not like the manager at all, nor did I like his assistant and there were too many supervisors there.

I was supposed to have gotten a job as a cook after finishing a course in culinary arts. Instead, I ended up with a very demeaning disrespectful job - washing dishes!!! How sad it that?!

They only give full-time workers one break - lunch, and no other break in a 10-hour shift, and part-time workers get no break at all!! I did not like that at all! In a nustshell, it STUNK!

I LIKe my tutoring job working with children though. No stress or strain at all!
And the kids LOVE me for being in their lives helping them to read!!


----------



## Saphellae (May 1, 2008)

I'm sure that I'd love my job if I had one lol


----------



## Jeekinz (May 1, 2008)

Mine is running the family biz.  It's a love/hate thing.  Is it like being a pilot or doctor? No.  But it pays the bills and I'm living pretty good.
People always ask why I don't become a chef or do something with my woodworking skills, etc.  Because I like being able to NOT cook or pick up a chisel.  If I had to do those things day in and day out, I would loose my personal interest in them.


----------



## fireweaver (May 1, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> People always ask why I don't become a chef or do something with my woodworking skills, etc.  Because I like being able to NOT cook or pick up a chisel.  If I had to do those things day in and day out, I would loose my personal interest in them.



Jeekinz, i'm 100% right there with you.  i cook, i sing, i paint, i teach - and all of these things quite well.  and if someone told me i HAD to do them daily to pay the bills, i'd loose my passion for the artistic side of it, and it wouldn't be fun at all anymore.  there's a trick to finding something you enjoy doing on an everyday basis, and still having some "extracurricular" passions that you keep for yourself.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 1, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> Jeekinz, i'm 100% right there with you. i cook, i sing, i paint, i teach - and all of these things quite well. and if someone told me i HAD to do them daily to pay the bills, i'd loose my passion for the artistic side of it, and it wouldn't be fun at all anymore. there's a trick to finding something you enjoy doing on an everyday basis, and still having some "extracurricular" passions that you keep for yourself.


 

I don't mind the job either because it supports my hobbies.


----------



## luvs (May 1, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I'm sure that I'd love my job if I had one lol


 

i hear ya! i'd love to be sous chef, i'm so dagnabbin sleepy, lately, i don't work.


----------



## miniman (May 1, 2008)

I work with kids (pre-school & high school). I generally love even though it exhausts me and I'm sitting looking at a pile of work, I should be doing. I do cookery lessons with the high schoolers as a volunteer and I generally love it (not all the kids though) and hope I am equipping to survive life alone a bit better when they get there. One parent told me other day that her daughter recreated our meal from the week before at home, with no assistance - success.


----------



## PanchoHambre (May 1, 2008)

I hear you on loosing passion for something you love by HAVING to do it.... 

I loved Architecture I read about it went to museum shows sketched etc ect my entire life through school.....now... I dont really care... not that I am not interested but It is the last thing I want to think about when I leave work....
I like to cook because it is immediate and creative and instant gratification. I like to garden because it is outdoors and connected to the earth and I like to work on my renovation(sometimes) because it is hands on and mine.

My job right now is crud.... it is a pretty new job and not a good fit at all. It is the Opposite of what I wanted in a job and the opposite of what I was assured it would be. BAD CHOICE. I do not enjoy being deskbound all day every day. I will need to extracate myself from here ASAP. I was hasty becuase I needed to relocate and it seemed like a great opportunity and an upgrade... boy was I wrong. I am not sure how I could have known. I asked all the questions did all the research had no way of knowing what it would be like. The office is lovely they pay is OK and there are tons of cool people but the leadership are .... well this is a family forum so I will hold my tounge

The problem with doing something you love for money is very often you have to make compromises because you are not doing it for yourself you are doing it for someone else. I think those compromises are harder when you actually care.


----------



## suziquzie (May 1, 2008)

Which one?
I stay at home w/ my kids weekdays. 
Weekends I'm the baker at a Bagel shop.... includes muffins also. 
When I'm home, I want to just be left alone to cook all day. I think I would LOVE to be a chef. 
But, as Jeekins said, I think I would lose the love. It's best as a hobby for me for now, I have more important things to take care of. 
When I'm at work, I feel like I am neglecting my family, and losing alot of weekend playtime with them.... but I am very happy to be "cooking" and getting paid for it. Sure, I'm just making dough, forming bagels and baking them, but it's as close to cooking professionally as I'm going to get for now, and I think it's as close as I want to be.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 1, 2008)

I don't have a job per se  but I do take photographs for sale and stock.  When I lived in NJ, I had a photography studio, which I was more or less coreced into by my husband, who wanted me to make money with photography and I ended up not liking photography anymore.   I disliked doing weddings and having to do portraits. I am more into animals, birds , nature, scenics, which I do now for the love of it.  If I sell a photo thru my gallery or thru the stock agency, great, if not , no great loss.  
LadyCook


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2008)

My current "job" is staying at home and caring for my first grandchild five days a week.  You can certainly say I love my job!

When I had a paying job, I was a controller for various high tech companies around Eastern Massachusetts.  There were some aspects of of the job I enjoyed a lot and some I found boring.  I wouldn't say I loved it.


----------



## suziquzie (May 1, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> My current "job" is staying at home and caring for my first grandchild five days a week. You can certainly say I love my job!
> 
> When I had a paying job, I was a controller for various high tech companies around Eastern Massachusetts. There were some aspects of of the job I enjoyed a lot and some I found boring. I wouldn't say I loved it.


 
Andy, I wish my Dad would have loved his grandkid job as much as you do when he had it. He usually can't wait 'til they leave now (and they're not that bad!)..... part of why I quit my full time job. 

Thank goodness the world has grandparents like you.


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2008)

Suzie, before Steven came along, I was retired and doing whatever I wanted to do.  So, one in a while, I miss the freedom to get up and go.  Overall, I think this situation is better for both Steven and me.


----------



## suziquzie (May 1, 2008)

My Dad was a teacher.... maybe he just kidded himself out.....


----------



## elaine l (May 1, 2008)

I love my job after 20 years.  I am a special ed teacher.  Love the kids but the adults can sometimes drive me nuts!


----------



## LEFSElover (May 1, 2008)

if 87% of the population hate their job and 13% love theirs, I am in the 13%.
I could not love my job more, I am one very fortunate person for sure.


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

elaine l said:


> ...... Love the kids but the adults can sometimes drive me nuts!


 

I'm in a similar situation, only my "kids" are people's pets 
Most of their "parents" are good though


----------



## pdswife (May 1, 2008)

I don't mind the work I do (customer service/administration/office work)
and I like the people I work with but... it's boring and any brain dead idiot could do it.
My boss likes me to feel needed so..he doesn't do much on the four days he's there alone, he leaves it all for me to do on my one day.  Tuesday I had a three inch stack of papers to copy and file in two different places.  Easy peasy but..DULL!!!  I end up surfing the net A LOT.   

I'm looking for something new..more hours...more money..more brain power..


----------



## Adillo303 (May 1, 2008)

I like my job, this is what I do - Armadillo Services I am in "the business" 45 years, on my own for 17. I am blessed with good people to work with (Co-Workers (I hate the word employees.)). I am also blessed with mostly good customers. Computers are also one of my hobbies.

AC


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2008)

I  like my job(s).  Have had my own business since  the early '80s.  Now Buck  and I have several  jobs.  I continue to   do my  part of our business with interior design and have been writing a   syndicated column for  almost 10 years. Both jobs give  me the opportunity  to  be  creative.  Love creating.  Always have.

The writing  part feeds my desire to  dive into all  kinds of  topics  and  to  learn, learn, learn.  I  also love,  love,  love words.  I  have an  insatiable sense of curiosity, which has  gotten me into trouble.  Big surprise, right?

As for the "design" aspect, one of my favorite things to do is to  take a  picture of something and turn it  into a  "real"  thing.  It's a  challenge sometimes  but,  when  I see the finished product,  I have  a great rush!


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 2, 2008)

I have a love/hate relationship with my job.  I used to work as a chef, about 10 years of it with the same company- one that I loved working for.  But for a variety of reasons I quit and returned to school.  Now I work at an independant restaurant (a steakhouse).  I don't really have a title, per se.  In a sense it wouldn't be inaccurate to call me the Sous Chef; the Chef had decided to quit and I was offered his job, but he changed his mind.  Good thing, too, because I don't want it!  I could do it til school starts again in the fall but then I'd have to cut back to three or four days.

My job is extremely easy Mon-Thurs, the a first-class pain on Fri & Sat.  We're always shorthanded, often doing 300 or more covers with just two of us!  The food is sorta basic and boring from my perspective...it's very good quality but pretty much meat-and-tater stuff.  No features, nothing French, limited menu aside from steaks, chops and walleye.

Still, I like most of my coworkers.  And I'm paid very well for the level of responsibility I have.  And we recently rehired a very good cook that used to work for us, so the overworking-and-understaffed thing should improve.

It's weird- I've held positions ranging from Sous Chef to Exec Chef for five different restaurants and overall have loved the Business.  Ultimately, though, I had to ask myself:  will I love it when I'm 48 years old?  58?  The hours and stress tend to make you old before your time.

Still, I sometimes feel like a "traitor" for returning to school and trying to get out!  It that rediculous or what?


----------



## sattie (May 2, 2008)

There are days I don't like my job, but I'm sure that is true with anyone at some point and time.  But I started my job that I have now not knowing anything about computers, basically a punk kid that probably should have been working at a fast food place.  But I got a fortunate break to work where I am at now and they have taught me everything I know today about the telecommunications industry/IT.  I am very very very thankful for that!


----------



## AmericaWestCMH (May 2, 2008)

I generally enjoy my job as an air traffic controller.  It can get intense at times, but every day the traffic is different so it never gets monotonous.  There's really not another job like it.

(Lack of) Staffing and labor/pay issues have really hurt morale, however.


----------



## LT72884 (May 2, 2008)

I LOVE my job as of right now. I have been working here for 2 years. I am an IT administrator. My daily tasks are as follows.

Build new computers
Fix the network issues if any
Browse the internet
Talk with friends on Discuss cooking forums
Fix or try to fix software related issues
Homework when there is nothing going on

I have really good hours to. 7-3:30 Monday-Thursday and on Friday i can leave at 2:30 if i want to but most of the time i stay. 

I cant wait till im CCNA, CCNP, and RHCE certified


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2008)

I'm in year 30 of teaching. I have not lost my passion.  I look forward to every day. I also look forward to June July and August when I get to shift gears and refresh myself.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 2, 2008)

I like my job because it allows for me to have the time, and $$ to do what i really like.  Kayak, Mountain Bbike, photography, cook, travel, time with the family, garden...
The job itself is ok, but the time off is better


----------



## LT72884 (May 2, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> I like my job because it allows for me to have the time, and $$ to do what i really like.  Kayak, Mountain Bbike, photography, cook, travel, time with the family, garden...
> The job itself is ok, but the time off is better



what is your job?


----------



## Katie H (May 2, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> what is your job?



Smile nicely, LT.  Larry is a dentist.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

Maybe I should have become a dentist because some of my favorite hobbies happen to be:

Kayaking, Mountain Biking, photography, cooking, travel, time with the family, gardening...


----------



## Loprraine (May 2, 2008)

I love my job.  I always said the day I wake up and don't want to go is the day I change jobs.  I've worked for the same bank for.....well, more years than some of you have been alive.   I've been in my current position for 10 years, so, I can do it blindfolded, but every day brings something new.  This December , (243 sleeps, but who's counting), I'll retire.  Then US Immigration willing, I'll be working in a kitchen sometime next year.


----------



## LT72884 (May 2, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Smile nicely, LT.  Larry is a dentist.



are you serious, thats cool. i have not had a check up for over 8 years. i really need to go get one. i brush all the time.


----------



## buzzard767 (May 2, 2008)

I never considered my job "a job". I have done it since my 12th birthday and have never ever considered doing anything else. Work wasn't work, it was pleasure. I'm retired now but you can see my upload here to understand. I saw the best of times before financial pressures ruined the industry. 

Buzz


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

Can we assume from the video that you were a pilot for American Airlines?


----------



## buzzard767 (May 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Can we assume from the video that you were a pilot for American Airlines?


 
31 years with the last 11 on the 767 flying O'Hare - Europe and Hawaii. Edit: and the Carribbean. How could I EVER forget my 150 36 hour layovers in Sint Maarten, Netherlands Antilles???? 

My wife was a 35 year flight attendant. That's a lot of time to give to one company but it was the best. My how times have sadly changed.... 

Buzz


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like you've earned your retirement while enjoying yourself.  

Times have changed a great deal for the airline industry.  American appears to be one of the healthier airlines.  It seems like there is a bankruptcy or merger every time you turn around.  

I'd guess flying was more enjoyable in the earlier part of your career.


----------



## buzzard767 (May 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds like you've earned your retirement while enjoying yourself.


 
To the hilt. I "graduated" five years ago and they're still tossing my name around. LOL



Andy M. said:


> I'd guess flying was more enjoyable in the earlier part of your career.


 
I was lucky in my timing. The last three years I was the #1 seniority 767 captain in the entire company (13,000 pilots). As the saying goes, crap rolls down hill but I was on top and was hardly touched.

I never had a "bad day" - Marine Corps fighter pilot jargon for "the day you die". Yup, I was one of those too. I'm the guy who won the war in Viet Nam.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

buzzard767 said:


> ...The last three years I was the #1 seniority 767 captain in the entire company (13,000 pilots)...


 

That explains the Hawaii run...


----------



## buzzard767 (May 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> That explains the Hawaii run...


 
Actually, that explains the Caribbean in winter, Roma and Paris in summer...


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

buzzard767 said:


> Actually, that explains the Caribbean in winter, Roma and Paris in summer...


 

You're killing me.  Stop!


----------



## buzzard767 (May 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> You're killing me. Stop!


 
I can't. I can't. I'm trying to choke myself to death but I can't stop.

....and Bermuda in Spring and Fall, and when bored with summers in previously destinations there was always Zurich, London, Munich, Glasgow with my golf clubs, and my all time favorite, Brussels. Caveat, BRU is my biggee because I met so many fantastic people there and still contact them (thank you Internet) often. It's numero uno on my European spots to revisit.

I lucked out, right place, right time. The opportunity will never be repeated. 

"Imagine" this, John Lennon, Belgian chocolates, practically free, high end liqueirs for ten bucks a bottle at the duty free shops, 20 bucks for Scottish single malts, linens, French copper cookery, Barolos from Milano wine shops - and on and on and on. 

Do I miss it? Who wouldn't? Funny thing is, my wife and I have been retired for five years and other than a few Euro trips, mostly for Scottish golf, we spend our airline time traveling to see friends and relatives. I don't believe we're burned out. It's just that our priorities have changed.

I truly hope all of you can travel a lot throughout your lives. It's an education impossible to obtain academically.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

I have been to all the states west of the Mississippi River except Washington, Oregon, Idaho, and Montana. Also Alaska and Hawaii, never been there either. I have been all over the South, and Midwest but not the North Eastern states.
I have been to Canada... that is it. No other foreign country to date. Top of our list is Thailand, Scotland, and Ireland. Then the Mediterranean area.

Wait, what was the thread topic?? LOL. I don't have a job right now  I have been on SSD for three years, went onto the back to work program last year, then thunk! Back down again...grrrr. But, I do have to admit that I did like installing gardens, and doing the hardscaping... but not weeding!!!!!
My preferred job, before the fall, was Help Desk, but anything dealing with problem solving and computers trips my triggers.

DW does love her job. But since she is on here now, I can let her speak for herself!


----------



## expatgirl (May 2, 2008)

who is DW?  anyway, anyone who comes over here without a spouse for a year or more  is asking for trouble.......the women are very pretty and they're smart, too...they've had to learn to survive on their own


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

DW = Dear Wife.


----------



## Katie H (May 2, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> who is DW?  anyway, anyone who comes over here without a spouse for a year or more  is asking for trouble.......the women are very pretty and they're smart, too...they've had to learn to survive on their own




Hey, expat.  Check out "Mav's wife" in the Members List.  She  also  goes under  the  alias   of "Serena."    Good people  just  like Maverick.   Look into "Intros  and Birthdays," too.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

Oh jeez I thought she didn't know what DW stood for and was asking that, LOL.


----------



## expatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Hey, expat.  Check out "Mav's wife" in the Members List.  She  also  goes under  the  alias   of "Serena."    Good people  just  like Maverick.   Look into "Intros  and Birthdays," too.



Thanks, Katie E..... and you're killing me, Mav


----------



## expatgirl (May 2, 2008)

just to wart you , I'm going to look her up.....jest kidding..like my granddaughter would say jest kidding


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

She is online right now, but the computer is on the floor and she is munching on a salad LOL.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (May 2, 2008)

I am retired now but with 45 yrs. in the Restaurant/country club / owner of a restaurant
business there were some time I thought of quiting but my alternative was welding and that is so boring I could scream. but for the most part I loved my job as cook, sous chef ,and Banquet chef,  Ex. chef and if I was healthy I would be in a kitchen tomorrow
That's why I volunteer for baking duty over next door for 60 seniors once a month
now this momnth I am going to be making Pizza for 60 seniors. So from cooking being a job it is now my hobby


----------



## Mav'sWife (May 3, 2008)

Ha - I've finished munching on salad. 

I bill myself as a 'professional gardener' rather then a run of the mill landscaper. I happen to be lucky enough to do what I love now and live within a close commute (what with gas prices now) of several well healed areas in the Chicago area. It's sort of niche industry right now but I figure it will continue to expand. 

My other angle is to promote organic & green garden practices such as - not using gas powered leaf blowers & minimal use of herbicides & pesticides and installing a high percentage of plants are native or sustainable & responsible non-indigenous plants (think hostas they don't hog water or invade native habitats)

Been at this for 4 years now and still loving it.


----------



## expatgirl (May 3, 2008)

I don't have much of a choice as I pretty much follow where my husband is posted.   But I've always volunteered at the schools as I'm an elementary teacher by trade.  This past year has been great----I've worked with all age groups and now am helping out with 3& 4  years old.  What a bunch they are...........so different and unique and pain in the butts at the same time.........the stories I could tell.....hahaha....anyway I love it....


----------



## expatgirl (May 3, 2008)

one our biggest challenges game me a huge hug on Friday--totally out of the blue----I'm always on his case....and he just gave me this huge hug...god, I'm such a sofitie..........


----------



## mikki (May 9, 2008)

I loved my former job, but unfortunately they closed. The job I currently have I can't stand. mostly female employees, so a lot of cat fights, if you know what I mean. I guess I can't complain to much it's putting money in my pocket.


----------



## LT72884 (May 9, 2008)

I wish my job had alot of female employees!


----------

